# Adria-Geist rally



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello
In December we meet a couple of geist owners and it was suggested that we do a joint rally.
Location Derbyshire some where
Month June/July
This is open to any non clubadria member if you are interested then please register your interest on her or email us.

We will post more info as soon as we find a suitible campsite.

Regards
David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

If this is something you would like a sponsor for, please let us know.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhoems


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Chris, it is great to have an Adria dealer on the Forum. I am sure that your input has been appreciated, and surely Club Adria will be encouraged by your offer.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi David, June would be out for us but we may be interested in a July date.

Ian


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Adria-Geist Rally*

I think we better update people. The rally is NOT in Derbyshire and NOT in June/July!

The location is Windmill Farm Campsite Nr Bourne, Lincs to coincide with the Spalding Flower Festival on the Saturday; this is a bank holiday weekend. 
The date for this is:-2nd-5th MAY
I will put more info on our own forum as its unfair to advertise on here.
At the moment we have:-6 Adria's
4 Geist's
We have 10 pitches for each make so if anyone else is interested you would be more than welcome.
We certainly would welcome Premier Motorhomes sponsorship in this and if they care to answer any technical questions on this forum or even on our own that would be a big help.

Thank you all for your input this is much appreciated.

Regards
David


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi David,

Thanks for the update, unfortunately we have a wedding 'do' that weekend.

Ian


----------

